# The Guitar Lounge



## ionicsachin (Mar 1, 2009)

Hii all
Do you play guitar? Have you got any queries like how to buy a new guitar or how to practice? Everything from tuning to tapping....is here
All guitarists please introduce yourselves....share licks and riffs, upload and let us listen ur compositions....


----------



## tallbeing (Mar 2, 2009)

Suggest me a gud electric guitar under 7K with amplifier included...................whats the work of the processor, is it worth buying


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 2, 2009)

For 7k u will have to go for some cheap brands like Givson and all.....but beleive me u wont like the quality....better collect some more Money and go for Pacifica012


----------



## Count Dracula (Mar 2, 2009)

Hmm.I am thinking of getting a guitar,but as I will be giving my boards next year,mommy wouldn't allow me


----------



## tallbeing (Mar 2, 2009)

what's the work of the processor?? (Sorry for asking again but I desperately want to know)


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 2, 2009)

Processor are instruments that add various effects to your guitar output, their are various types of them that are available depending on the effect...one can have various effects like hard rock, high gain lead, solo....also distortion, noise gate, wah-wah, compressor, EQ, flanger, reverb, chorus, delay and a number of other filters and effects.

Actually if u are a guitar beginner then you wont need it....Its just for adding few effects on guitar and putting a noise gate while on-stage....basically u wont need them at all if doing beginner-intermediate playing...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2009)

Help me to tune my acaustic guitar.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 2, 2009)

If you have a microphone then you can use many softwares like APGuitar Tuner or In-Tune Multi Instrument tuner...they are very accurate...
But the best is to do it by urself. try this
*guitar.about.com/od/beginners/ss/how_tune_guitar.htm


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice to see this thread.

Are there any good double picking tutorials on the net ? My speed seems too slow compared to REAL stuff like metallica's Blackened.

Also, I am in need of tapping lessons.


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2009)

imma guitarist too
some clips of me playing my classical guitar :-
Nothing else matters intro - *www.mediafire.com/download.php?intukillvmh
Stairway to heaven intro - *www.mediafire.com/download.php?mitmrdzg1yy
some original riffs, death metalish - *www.mediafire.com/download.php?kh2y3t1dwio


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 2, 2009)

@MetalHeadGautam:
Speed requires technique as well as practice......just practice and practice with alternate picking to see improvement in speed
@hullap
I m a guitarist too, been playing for past 6 yrs....Try the song in my signature..
btw...cool clips...third one is superb
Just one thing, try to sound each note perfectly....like bring them to same level of volume...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2009)

^^Well, learning Double Picking without an electric guitar, without any instructions and with an unorthodox way of holding pick seems a bit hard.

Lemme post audio of my playing to give you an example of what I mean.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 2, 2009)

By double picking u mean playing two notes in a sixteenth right??


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 2, 2009)

Am guitarist too. Learning since 4 months but still I am very good at it (sure, I am no Joe Satriani ). My chords are a mess but I am very good at lead and riffs because I am fast. I mostly listen to and play rock, metal (almost all genres) and a lil blues.

My equipment :-

1) Granada PRD-4 Dreadnought Acoustic Guitar
2) Yamaha Pacifica 012 Electric Guitar
3) Marshall MG10CD Amps
4) Planet Waves Joe Satriani Signature 'Up in Flames' strap
5) Premium Eddie Van Halen Signature guitar picks
6) D'Addrio EXL115 strings
7) Joyo JT-11 Electric Tuner 



The songs I have covered so far :-

1) Summer of 69
2) Hotel California (without the solo.. need some work with it)
3) Another Brick In The Wall II (solo pending coz I havent got my electric guitar yet.... I have bought it but its at my aunt's house at Mumbai and will come on Thursday... and you cant play solos on Acoustic... atleast the technical ones.)
4) Socha Hai
5) What I've Done (solo included )
6) (Sic) (yeah, on an acuostic )



tallbeing said:


> Suggest me a gud electric guitar under 7K with amplifier included...................whats the work of the processor, is it worth buying



If you are starting out fresh, get an acoustic first. Go for cheap companies like Granada, Pluto, etc. Even Ibanez has some acoustics around 4-5k range. If you are insisting on buying an electric then get the Java Strat... its actually not a strat but a strat look-a-like. Its one of best in <7k range. For the amps, you can get Kustom Sound Cube 20 fro around 2k. Total will be around 8k. An alternative way can be that you save up and get yourself either the Pacifica 012 or Ibanez GRX20 or ESP M50 with Marshall MG10CD or Kustom Sound Cube 20R. That will land you somewhere around 14-16k. Good luck... and dont worry about effects, you dont need them right now.



jojothedragon said:


> Help me to tune my acaustic guitar.



Get a cheap electric guitar tuner like Joyo Jt-11... its retailing for 600 bucks .


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 2, 2009)

hi...am a keyboardist, but lately I got interested in playing guitars. I want to be a lead guitarist...but every guitarist I know said to me I hav to start on acoustic guitar before learning an electric guitar....so for wat period of time or up to wat level I hav to learn acoustic guitar before I can start with electric guitar??


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 2, 2009)

j1n [email said:
			
		

> M@tt;1062580]hi...am[/email] a keyboardist, but lately I got interested in playing guitars. I want to be an lead guitarist...but every guitarist I know said to me I hav to start on acoustic guitar before learning an electric guitar....so for wat period of time or up to wat level I hav to learn acoustic guitar before I can start with electric guitar??



Depends on you... if your fast then 3-4 months are enough to learn the basics (provided that you take tutoring 2hrs. per day and practice a lot)... or if you are slow, it can take upto 6 months to learn the basics. If you want to be an lead guitarist then I think that starting off directly with an electric guitar WOULDN'T hurt!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 2, 2009)

^^thanx for the info []

btw...wats ur suggestion for a gud acoustic guitar and an electric guitar for starters?? wich brand and wat all accessories I hav to buy??


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 2, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^thanx for the info []
> 
> btw...wats ur suggestion for a gud acoustic guitar and an electric guitar for starters?? wich brand and wat all accessories I hav to buy??



Acoustic :-

Granada PRD-4 Dreadnought Acoustic (4.2k)
some strap (100-200 bucks)
a pack of picks (60 bucks at most)

... thats all

more options :-

Ibanez Jam Pack Starter Ed. Guitar... (5.5k)
Hoffner acoustic guitar [dunno exact model] ...(6k)
Pluto starter Acoustic [exact model unknown ] ...(3.5k)


Electric :-

guitars :-

Fender Squier Affinity Stratocaster (11K)
Yamaha Pacifica 012 (12k)
ESP M50 (13k)
Ibanez GRX20 (14k)
BC Rich Warlock Bronze (13k)

..I would pick either the Yamaha or the Ibanez.

amps :-

Kustom Sound Cube 20 (2.8k)
Marshall MG10CD (3.3k)

...go for Marshall


get some good strap for around 300 bucks... or you could get the one which I have.
A decent set of picks and also a nice bag for the guitar.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 2, 2009)

j1n [email said:
			
		

> M@tt;1062580]hi...am[/email] a keyboardist, but lately I got interested in playing guitars. I want to be a lead guitarist...but every guitarist I know said to me I hav to start on acoustic guitar before learning an electric guitar....so for wat period of time or up to wat level I hav to learn acoustic guitar before I can start with electric guitar??



It just depends on YOU, you wont beleive that many of the legendry guitarists dont know music theory at all, they just know guitar for what it is. Their mind knows which note will give what sound and what feeling to the listeners...you wont beleive but Jimmy Page never rehearsed for his life performances, he just used to ask the time slot of his lead, and in that time he used to play what he wants...and everyone knows he legend of the legends....
Basically one shud prefer acoustic in the beginning coz it will keep you within the limits of beginner and intermediate, though masterpieces can be made on acoustic. Electric can take you straight to heavy concepts, thus unknowingly you might miss some lighter but highly important concepts.. Just keep in mind that you have to learn everything, and you have to practice that thing the most in which you feel you are weak. For example, use your little finger coz every guitarist is born with weak little finger, so practice a lot and make it a strong point in fast leads. Other thing is share your new ideas with your friends, for example, put your new idea here, so that other people can try and appreciate, that appreciation is the actual force that can tranform a beginner into a pro, but with practice. I ll soon begin sharing my licks here, and especially with Psychosocial i will trade my licks, ie, i ll ask him a lick and in return i ll give him a lick(ready Psycho). And at any point you can put the difficulties you face to this thread, there are many friends like Psycho, IronMan, MetalHead and me who are there to clean up the doubts...About the acoustic, go for the best one that you can afford in Psycho;s  above mentioned list.
Keep Guitaring...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 2, 2009)

hmm..now I hav to make budget for these things 

btw practicing is not a problem for me as am already a keyboardist...and my little finger on both my hands r not weak  

now i hav to wait for my final yr xams to finish before I start my guitar classes...


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 2, 2009)

haha.,...i m too waiting for my xams to finish to join some classes....i want to join for string skipping and some other advance techniques


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 2, 2009)

lol Sachin is right... some great guitarists dunno music theory and other basic stuff! And yes, I am ready to trade my creations with Sachin but I am still pretty young and immature to write advanced riffs. I made one riff on my own... will put it up on the net as soon as my new guitar comes on Thursday. I have also written a couple of songs!

And yes, if anyone on this forum has doubts regarding to guitaring, they can post it here! We will try our best and solve them.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 2, 2009)

Not much of it psycho, u can put it on a text file and share the licks....no matter if it is 10 notes long and plays only 5 seconds...afterall a lick is a lick

Like this one....Psycho ur turn next
Note: While uploading the High E line got disintended...


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 2, 2009)

e -------3--3--5--5--5-------------------------------------------
a -------5--5--7--7--7-------------------------------------------
d -------5--5--7--7--7-------------------------------------------
g ---------------------------------------------------------------
b ---------------------------------------------------------------
e ---------------------------------------------------------------


e -------3--5--7--7--5--3----------------------------------------
a -------5--7--9--9--7--5----------------------------------------
d -------5--7--9--9--7--5----------------------------------------
g ---------------------------------------------------------------
b ---------------------------------------------------------------
e ---------------------------------------------------------------


^Thats it!

Also try this :-


b --17--15--13--12----------------------17^--15--13--12--12^----------------------------
e -----------------12--15--15--17^--17^----------------------12^-12/15------------------


Pretty short but sounds good if you play it with some rythym


----------



## tallbeing (Mar 3, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> The songs I have covered so far :-
> 
> 1) Summer of 69
> 2) Hotel California (without the solo.. need some work with it)
> ...



Those songs are easy.................
I already own an accoustic (Signature Jumbo, black one), I can easily play fear of the dark, Tears Don't Fall and a host of other songs and I cannot extend my budget above 7K no matter what. How about Fender and Signature (They r the only ones sold by most of the dealers in Guwahati)


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 3, 2009)

^Fender? FENDER! Under 7k ? Dude, the cheapest Fender is retailing for 10k . So no chance with Fenders. Never actually heard about Signature.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2009)

@iconicsachin:

By double picking I mean alternate, up-down-up-down thingy. I can easily manage speeds for The Day That Never Comes, but I get pwned by songs like Blackened.

And yeah, what about tapping ?

PS: house damn noisy, hard to record in here.... will post my jams later.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 3, 2009)

/me actually a keyboardist.
Just got an acoustic guitar (some local brand) just to add another instrument to my kitty.
I'm looking to learn on my own
any tips? ideas?


----------



## eggman (Mar 3, 2009)

guitar is the worst instrument ever


nah...just messing with you guys.....hehe


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 3, 2009)

@tallbeing
Fender wont come in 7k, look out they might cheat you with same looking things called FendAr or Fander.....
@MetalHeadGautam
Alternate picking is improved only by practice, dont go too early for tuff songs. Use a software metronome and beatmaker, start with up-down-up-down alternation over a scale at 80bpm metronome, slowly increase it in increments of 5...try using it over full Amajor scale. Just keep in care that you are moving to a higher speed only if you are comfortable at present speed. 
Tapping is a little above to Alternate picking, the same goes with it....Actually any technique which plays at super speed requires days of practice....
@thewisecrab
Learning on own is the best way to learn guitar. Googling wud give tonnes of websites with free beginner material. And have easy and comfortable practice sessions. Almost every legendry guitarist learnt guitar on his own.
@eggman
haha....guitar is better then any other instrument...remember blues??


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 3, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> @thewisecrab
> Learning on own is the best way to learn guitar. Googling wud give tonnes of websites with free beginner material. And have easy and comfortable practice sessions. Almost every legendry guitarist learnt guitar on his own.


Thanks. Will google and post if I find anything interesting 
And I beleive the keyboard is better than the guitar, but then again, every instrument has it's own set of +ves and -ves


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 3, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> And I beleive the keyboard is better than the guitar, but then again, every instrument has it's own set of +ves and -ves



Well actually every instrument is good to the core....just depends on how one plays it. One thing very true about guitar is
"It is the easiest instrument to learn, but most difficult one to master"


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 3, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Well actually every instrument is good to the core....just depends on how one plays it. One thing very true about guitar is
> *"It is the easiest instrument to learn, but most difficult one to master"*


This statement holds true for any instrument. It took me quite a while to master the keyboard, now though I'm qualified, I still cant call myself "master" of the keyboard. After all, music is a learning curve by itself. 

Regarding guitar, hows this?
*guitar.about.com/library/blguitarlessonarchive.htm


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 3, 2009)

You wont beleive it, that webpage was the first one which i read 6 yrs back....it is where i started my guitaring 

A very good site for licks and techniques, ..includes nice warmup lessons too
*www.myguitarsolo.com/


----------



## tallbeing (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx for the info............they even got some Givsom under that price..........I enquired about Ibanez but they told that they r foreign guitars and r very costly, about marshall amps they told that u don't need these, if u wish to record the studio will give u and for home use just take in the practice amp for around 2200 (45 watts RMS).
One of the bassist from my school told me that if u use a processor u don't need a costly guitar, is that right???
Most of the guitars here r smuggled from Nagaland, even Armani T-Shirts r available under 150, u just need a trip to shillong


----------



## escape7 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice to see musicians here, even i play guitar, started in my first year in college, its been four years now.
Ever tried playing another brick in the wall in open chords? Do it, sounds awesome....


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 4, 2009)

tallbeing said:


> Thanx for the info............they even got some Givsom under that price..........I enquired about Ibanez but they told that they r foreign guitars and r very costly, about marshall amps they told that u don't need these, if u wish to record the studio will give u and for home use just take in the practice amp for around 2200 (45 watts RMS).
> One of the bassist from my school told me that if u use a processor u don't need a costly guitar, is that right???
> Most of the guitars here r smuggled from Nagaland, even Armani T-Shirts r available under 150, u just need a trip to shillong



Thats a myth, or the shopkeeper is trying to sell what he got...Marshall MG10CD and Marshall MG15CD are tiny compared to studio/live amps and they are available almost everywhere. These two are among the best for practice amps at home...
Again thats a myth, the quality of the sound will be reflecting the amount that you put in to buy a guitar. Processors will just help you to an extent cutting the noises and all, but you will soon be irritated with it.


----------



## tallbeing (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ The amp I was talking about was a local made, these kind of amps r used by everyone in our school, for the Marshall one costs a bomb, most use a amp of about 1600 or 1800 bucks
Well can u mention the prices of the amps u have mentioned.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Mar 4, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> @MetalHeadGautam:
> Speed requires technique as well as practice......just practice and practice with alternate picking to see improvement in speed
> @hullap
> I m a guitarist too, been playing for past 6 yrs....Try the song in my signature..
> ...



Try these...
Hey there Delilah
Somebody's me
I sung em..


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 4, 2009)

^Cheers Arun i ve already heard them when u posted....by the way try the song which i have in my signature. I cant sing and play together so i just composed a music


----------



## tallbeing (Mar 4, 2009)

@Arun, Please giv us the chords of both the songs?? and "Hey there Delilah" from which band???
Somebody's me had really nice strumming (though not like the original one) and quite accurate chords. You could have asked someone to sing the song.............


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 4, 2009)

escape7 said:


> Nice to see musicians here, even i play guitar, started in my first year in college, its been four years now.
> Ever tried playing another brick in the wall in open chords? Do it, sounds awesome....



I suck at chords but fortunately I can Another Brick in The Wall (II) on chords... the one which I use are as follows :-


We dont need no ed.
(Dm)
We dont need no thought control
(Dm)
No dark Sarcasm in the classroom
(Dm)
Teachers leave those kids alone
(Gm)
Hey! Teachers! Leave those kids alone
(C)   (F)
All in all you are just another brick in the wall
(Dm)


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 4, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I suck at chords but fortunately I can Another Brick in The Wall (II) on chords... the one which I use are as follows :-
> 
> 
> We dont need no ed.
> ...


Who said you suck at chords? 
Those chords are correct 
I wonder if it's possible to play the 5th augmented chord of any root note on the guitar


----------



## escape7 (Mar 4, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I wonder if it's possible to play the 5th augmented chord of any root note on the guitar



Yes you can.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 5, 2009)

Update :-

Just got my electric guitar and other stuff (posted earlier but posting again) :-

Yamaha Pacifica 012
Marshall MG10CD
Joe Satriani sig 'Up in Flames' strap
Joe Satriani sig picks (I posted EVH sig picks but dad had to buy JS coz they were the only sig picks available there.)
Boss DS-1 Distortion pedal D)
Planet Waves Electric Tuner (Joyo wasnt available... this is much better than the Joyo one  ).


Feelin' really happy... played it for sometime but now dad is sleeping and I have been forbidden to play it till he wakes up . Expect a review of all this stuff soon... one quick word about the guitar :- amazing for a 11k guitar... just mind-blowing. The amps are good too but require a lot of messing around to get the right sound. The pedal is easy to use but it too, requires sometime to adjust and get your desired tone. The straps and picks rock! The tuner is nice too but needed some messing around with the battery to get it working. All in all, amazing stuff!


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 5, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Update :-
> 
> Just got my electric guitar and other stuff (posted earlier but posting again) :-
> 
> ...


Arre dude, what happened to your gig at school? did it go well?


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 5, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Arre dude, what happened to your gig at school? did it go well?



Oh that choir night one ? Yes, it was kinda ok... the girls messed it up . So now we have another show day after tomorrow... gonna play Another Brick in the Wall (II), What I've Done and Summer of 69 . Then on the next Saturday, we are plannin' to play Wind of Change... IF we are able to learn it in one week .


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi friends, got a nice scan that can help you remember the whole fretboard....many of us find it difficult to remember the fret board....to use this thing, just remember Low E and A string, and then by relative triangle positions you can figure out any note name....Just practice to see the speed at which u recall
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/4364/triangle1w.jpg
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/6624/triangle2.jpg


----------



## spironox (Mar 5, 2009)

any takers/ PLAYERS for my fav 

*Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes*

*  RHCP Californication*

*  smoke on water*
all time fav *hotel california*

i used to bray(aka sing ) this songs with my best guitar buddy


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 8, 2009)

Where are all the guitarists?


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Where are all the guitarists?



boards....


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 8, 2009)

hullap said:


> boards....


Bored?


----------



## hullap (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah, with studies


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 9, 2009)

Here I am.. 

Listen to Pan Satyros if you can... great song by Behemoth with nice riffs... me tuned to it right now .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2009)

*www.mediafire.com/download.php?3ytdmrmmzkk

excuse the very bad audio quality and the cracking. But the riff's still there.


----------



## aditya1987 (Mar 25, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Am guitarist too. Learning since 4 months but still I am very good at it (sure, I am no Joe Satriani ). My chords are a mess but I am very good at lead and riffs because I am fast. I mostly listen to and play rock, metal (almost all genres) and a lil blues.
> 
> The songs I have covered so far :-
> 
> ...



Why don't you play the songs again that you have covered, record them and upload them on Youtube.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 26, 2009)

@all
Did u find those images useful that i uploaded above


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi friends....planning to buy a guitar for my younger brother...confused between these two:-
Ibanez GRG220-DEX
and
Ibanez GRG270

Which one do u recommend??


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 17, 2009)

^Whats your budget ? Seeing from the guitars you have put up, I think your budget <20k so I recommend you the Schecter Omen 6 @17k. Awesome guitar! Also check out Yamaha Pacifica 112J .


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah budget is around 20k........my first choice was pacifica...but then he is asking an Ibanez


----------



## ionicsachin (May 5, 2009)

Bought a Zoom G1 multi effect pedal today...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 1, 2009)

hi guitarists, hw u all doing? 

so as I hav said earlier in this thread, my xams and all are over now...so decided to become a electric guitarist now 

As u all hav suggested, I'm going to start with acoustic guitar now. Any new suggestions on which model I should buy. I hav a budget for abt 5k for acoustic guitar now. Psychosocial hav suggest earlier the following :  



Psychosocial said:


> Acoustic :-
> 
> Granada PRD-4 Dreadnought Acoustic (4.2k)
> some strap (100-200 bucks)
> ...




hw abt Yamaha APX500?? is it bad to start playing on an acoustic electic guitar?? btw do u guys know hw much it costs?


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 1, 2009)

APX500 is the best one can go for...its very nice...other good ones are
Fender CD60 Dreadnought
Fender GC12
Washburn D11

Its not bad starting with any guitar. Its just better if u get to start with acoustic. Acoustic guitar give u an edge in Pull offs, hammer ons, slides, vibrato if practiced well.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 8, 2009)

Noob question ....!

How are entry level accoustic guitars labelled under the name "Givson" perform for beginners ???   (budget -- max 2.5k )


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2009)

^They are nice for learning... a girl in my guitar class has an el cheapo Givson guitar which sounds good... so for learning, they are great.

@j1n m@tt :-
electric guitars are easier to play but are costly and require a little more maintainence than acoustics... you need less effort to play it.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

BUMP. This thread shouldn't be dead


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 31, 2010)

I've an SX SEG1-STD Guitar now. SX is one of those imitation companies which makes great Ibanez superstrat clones. An uncle got it from the US.

Problem is, the tremulo arm is missing and so is the strap. I'm looking around in bangalore for cheap spares. Any idea where I can get them ?

And I need to adjust the bridge a little and also fix the single coil middle pickup, which is slightly inclined due to which I get a hum from the low-E.

Any idea where to proceed to get work done nice and cheap ?

This guitar has a great sound btw. Really brilliant for its ~7.5k price in INR. I guess with the right effects it can be made godly.

I'm working with a friend trying to assemble my own distortion/overdrive unit due to lack of funds to buy one. Looking online through RAT clones, DS-1 clones, Big Muff Pi clones, etc as well as some custom circuits to zero in on something suited to my style...


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I've an SX SEG1-STD Guitar now. SX is one of those imitation companies which makes great Ibanez superstrat clones. An uncle got it from the US.
> 
> Problem is, the tremulo arm is missing and so is the strap. I'm looking around in bangalore for cheap spares. Any idea where I can get them ?
> 
> ...



I dunno about Bangalore but when I was going to buy my electric guitar, I was searching for stores in the major cities of India and I stumbled upon this store called 'Musician's Palace' in Bangalore. I suggest you check it out. And don't try and fix anything on your own or you might end up breaking it completely.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 31, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> I dunno about Bangalore but when I was going to buy my electric guitar, I was searching for stores in the major cities of India and I stumbled upon this store called 'Musician's Palace' in Bangalore. I suggest you check it out. And don't try and fix anything on your own or you might end up breaking it completely.


Actually I DO know a few stores here. Soundglitz is one of the best but they charge a premium.

Anyway, I could try doing work myself since I'm good with such stuff but the reason I'm not is that I don't know how to handle superstrats. Don't even know how to tune them.


----------



## rishitells (Jun 8, 2010)

Hii...me too a beginner guitarist 
Purchased a Yahama F310 Acoustic Guitar from delhi recently. Priced Rs. 6210/-

Believe me guys this is one of the best acoustic guitars for learners and even for mastered players. You can search google or youtube for it's videos.

And if someone wants to buy guitars in delhi, I'd suggest bhargava musical store in daryaganj. I bought from there and really satisfied with the guitar and service warranty (3 years)


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2010)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Hii...me too a beginner guitarist
> Purchased a Yahama F310 Acoustic Guitar from delhi recently. Priced Rs. 6210/-
> 
> Believe me guys this is one of the best acoustic guitars for learners and even for mastered players. You can search google or youtube for it's videos.
> ...



Yup. My guitar tutor owns it. I have played. Amazing for <10k . Yamaha makes great acoustics. And electrics too!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 8, 2010)

There's a Bhargava in other cities too?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 30, 2011)

I live in Pune. Can you guys tell me any good Guitar stores here?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2013)

No Guitarists here?

:/


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 28, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No Guitarists here?
> 
> :/



you asked this on 12/2011.Still havent got any answers?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah...anyway, check out my riff on the Musicians page.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 28, 2013)

^will do


----------

